# Making A strong budget friendly lathe stand!



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

I had my lathe standing on my workbench and wassn't able to use my workbench anymore. so i decided to make a lathe stand with materials i allready had. I made this lathe stand from pieces of scaffold board that i had left from a previous project. I stained it cherry color and burned it afterwards to give it that spicy look. please share your thoughts about this lathe stand. And consider subscribing that would help a lot


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

It's got the angles right. As good as the metal stand that came with my lathe. Looks solid.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

When I traded for my Harbor Freight lathe they bent the leg bringing it over. I wonder if I'll need to build a stand for it.

I traded a PC router and 4 galvanized pipes with HF clamps. Thought I came out ok.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

I threw together a quick temporary stand for my new lathe until I was able to weld up a steel version. Really nothing more than a heavy duty wide top saw horse. It worked well and I could have continued to use with no issues.









The new "improved"  version. I have also hung twin 42 inch LED shop lights to the top of the back splash.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Great lathe stand!


----------

